# Turkey hunt offer...



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Because I forgot to apply for a permit and won't be hunting this Spring, I thought I would extend an offer to any new turkey hunters who drew a permit that would apply to private land in St. Joseph County.

If you have never taken a turkey I will take you out to the private land I hunt and guide/video tape for you. I'm by no means a professional guide but there's plenty of birds on this property and I take one every Spring.

Special consideration will go to young hunters.

Drop me a PM if interested.

Bob


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Pick Me ! Pick Me ! I've always wanted to try my hand at Turkey huntin !


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Sorry Tom....I just don't think you're ready.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

lol 

Very nice gesture.


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

Well...it may come across as a nice gesture but I have a selfish motive. :evilsmile 

If I can't hunt then at least I can get out there and be a spectator! :chillin:

Have a great day Tom.


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

You can buy tags over-the-counter now without having purchased the application.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

Big Ches said:


> You can buy tags over-the-counter now without having purchased the application.


Are you sure? just checked the website and it says they will be discussing it at the nrc meeting march 9th


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

If I have the time I would be very interested in calling for you!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

My 12yo and I are scheduled to hunt with Tom on April 24. IF we don't get lucky on that hunt we would love to take you up on your offer.

We have Hunt 301 (Unit ZZ April 17-30).

Thanks
Due
and Little Due


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Since the DNR has to comply with the Legislature's boilerplate legislation, which apparently has been re-written with something to do with the DNR's 07 budget, the over the counter left-over tag thing undoubtedly WILL be approved, and there will be roughly 38,000 Unit ZZ tags available for sale this spring. 

That's the only reason they'd bring this up at this time of the year-if they wanted to implement it next year, they'd bring it up to the NRC in November and December, which is when they normally talk spring turkey.

Good luck this season.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

It's About Time They Did This! I've Talked To All The Dnr People In The Lincoln Headquarters Every Year About This Issue. They Said The Reasoning Of Not Selling Them If You Didn't Apply Was That They Didn't Want Peta To Buy Them. I Said What The H&*&*%^( Are You Talking About? Just Charge A Fee That's A Little Higher Than The Application Fee And The License Fee And Sell The Tags And Make A Little Extra To Boot (call It A Lazy Fee Or A C.r.s.fee) But Make The Money God Only Knows The D.n.r. Needs It.
I Guess Enough People Thought The Same Way And Expressed Themselves And Bingo The Sportsmen And Sportswomen ** Win.**


----------



## Aquatrac360 (Mar 4, 2006)

Interested - I had been hunting some ground ( For Turkey) for the last few yrs and that land was just sold for HOMES!!! So I'm interested in a Turkey hunt - Email any info... ( $$, etc.. ) Thanks


----------



## bigbuckmaster (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes I would be possibly interested in turkey hunting out there. This is my second year turkey hunting with no luck last year it would be nice to get something this year.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I am coaching two baseball teams this year so I will have to hunt in between practices and games, but I am ready to help in any way Bob!!


----------

